# IRC, identd problem [SOLVED]

## czo

Hi folks

I have a problem here...

I installed the IRC client "irssi" from ports ran it, and did

```
/connect irc.freenode.net

```

the server answerd

```
00:17 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.freenode.net

00:17 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.freenode.net [216.165.191.52] port 6667

00:17 -!- Irssi: Connection to irc.freenode.net established

00:17 !irc.freenode.net *** Looking up your hostname...

00:17 !irc.freenode.net *** Found your hostname, welcome back

00:17 !irc.freenode.net *** Checking ident

00:18 !irc.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response

00:18 -!- Hmmm, that wasn't the right password

00:18 -!- ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)

00:18 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net

```

hmm  No identd (auth) response

after that i found and installed net-misc/oidentd

```
emerge  oidentd

/etc/init.d/oidentd start

* Starting oidentd ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

```

I had checked netstat and disabled all firewalls.(router/computer)

```

# netstat -plunt | grep 113

tcp        0      0 :::113                  :::*                    LISTEN      20943/oidentd   

```

But irssi still returns the same error message... 

btw xchat runs fine...

so any idea what i can try.. i have already tryed 4 diffrent ident daemons...

greets cenzoleLast edited by czo on Mon Feb 06, 2006 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## radr

i was about to say something about firewall   but i re-read your post

please disregard this heap of crap message..

/me flames himself (before someone else beats me to it)

sorry to waste your time  :Sad: 

----------

## czo

Does nobody have anything to add?

----------

## AllenJB

Your real problem is not identd but the password you're trying to give to the server (this should be your nickserv password, if you have one, otherwise nothing). I'm at uni and they block idnentd (and just baout everything else) here, so I get:

```
 --- Connecting to chat.eu.freenode.net (193.22.254.99) port 6667..

 --- Connected. Now logging in..

 --- *** Looking up your hostname...

 --- *** Checking ident

 --- *** Found your hostname

 --- *** No identd (auth) response

 --- Welcome to the freenode IRC Network AllenJB
```

Allen

----------

## czo

okay... hmm

how do i set my nickname before connect in irssi,, /nick $username can not do it...

 if i do

```

$irssi

```

and then

```

/nick $username

```

i get the message

```

19:39 -!- Irssi: Not connected to server

```

Can somebody help me out...???

----------

## czo

aha

found the .irssi/config file

and edit username and nickname to some dummy shit and then

```
19:49 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.freenode.net

19:49 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.freenode.net [216.165.191.52] port 6667

19:49 -!- Irssi: Connection to irc.freenode.net established

19:49 !irc.freenode.net *** Looking up your hostname...

19:49 !irc.freenode.net *** Found your hostname, welcome back

19:49 !irc.freenode.net *** Checking ident

19:50 !irc.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response

19:50 -!- Welcome to the freenode IRC Network jqweqweeee3

19:50 -!- Your host is brown.freenode.net[brown.freenode.net/6667], running version hyperion-1.0.2

19:50 !brown.freenode.net *** Your host is brown.freenode.net[brown.freenode.net/6667], running version 

          hyperion-1.0.2

19:50 -!- This server was created Sat Dec 17 11:03:59 UTC 2005

19:50 -!- brown.freenode.net hyperion-1.0.2 aAbBcCdDeEfFGhHiIjkKlLmMnNopPQrRsStTuUvVwWxXyYzZ01234569*@ 

          bcdefFhiIklmnoPqstv

19:50 -!- IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 

          PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 are supported by this server

19:50 -!- SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 

          SILENCE=50 are supported by this server

19:50 -!- There are 14324 listed and 14052 unlisted users on 21 servers

19:50 -!- 34 flagged staff members

19:50 -!- 10473 channels formed

19:50 -!- I have 6649 clients and 0 servers

19:50 -!- Current local  users: 6649  Max: 6715

19:50 -!- Current global users: 28376  Max: 29347

19:50 -!- Highest connection count: 6716 (6715 clients) (322928 since server was (re)started)

19:50 -!- - brown.freenode.net Message of the Day - 

19:50 -!- - BROWN, DAN [1964-]. Born in New Hampshire, USA, the son of a

19:50 -!- - math teacher at Phillips Exeter Academy, he studied at

19:50 -!- - Amherst College and later returned to teach English there.

19:50 -!- - His works include Digital Fortress, Angels and Demons and

19:50 -!- - the number one bestseller The Da Vinci Code. He is

19:50 -!- - currently living in New England with his wife, Blythe, an art

19:50 -!- - historian and painter who helped him write The Da Vinci

19:50 -!- - Code.

19:50 -!- - 

19:50 -!- - You're using freenode, a service of Peer-Directed Projects

19:50 -!- - Center (http://freenode.net/pdpc.shtml).

19:50 -!- - 

19:50 -!- - Happy holidays, on behalf of the staff and volunteers of

19:50 -!- - Peer-Directed Projects Center!

19:50 -!- - 

19:50 -!- - Freenode runs an open proxy scanner. Your use of the network

19:50 -!- - indicates your acceptance of this policy. For details on

19:50 -!- - freenode network policy, please take a look at our policy

19:50 -!- - page (http://freenode.net/policy.shtml). Thank you for using

19:50 -!- - the network!

19:50 -!- - 

19:50 -!- - Freenode is a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center, an

19:50 -!- - IRS 501(c)(3) not-for-profit organization.  Our yearly

19:50 -!- - fundraiser will begin soon; if you'd like to donate early,

19:50 -!- - please see http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml for more

19:50 -!- - information.  Thank you for using freenode!

19:50 -!- - 

19:50 -!- End of /MOTD command.

19:50 freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION from jqweqweeee3: 

19:50 -!- Mode change [+i] for user jqweqweeee3

```

the reson that i could not connect was that the nick jonas already was in use..

```
Nick jonas is already in use
```

thanx for the help.... TOPIC SOLVED... yeah

----------

